# Disco Zombie Playlist



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I am trying to put together a Disco/Halloween/Zombie playlist for Halloween this year. We will hopefully be doing a 'Disco is Dead' theme and I'm looking for spooky sounding remixes and covers of disco tunes, disco tunes about death, zombies, halloween, and brains, AND to keep it interesting and to fill the playlist I need dance tunes about Zombies. Thus far most of my old zombie tunes in my i-tunes are punk rock but I am really looking to push the disco part of this. Thus far I have:

"Thirller" by Michael Jackson Dance Remix
"Tale of Sweeney Todd" Disco Cover
"Zombie Disco" (Halloween Special)by Rogue
"Rasputin" by Bony M
"Move Your Dead Bones" from "The Reanimator" soundtrack
"Zombie Stripper" by Naked Ape
"3 Minutes, 30 Minutes of Night of The Living Dead" 
"ZombieNation" KernKraft 400
"Zombie" by Natalia Kills 

Honestly this playlist is kinda kicking my ass. Just keep in mind... zombies and dancing. 

I am usually pickier but this is a difficult playlist. 

Any suggestions welcome... most of the rest of "zombie" itunes runs along the lines of Black Sabbath and The Ramones.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

White Zombie did a cover of the very popular disco tune "Im Your Boogieman". Might be up your alley with this theme.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks! I am not sure how dark my playlist is going to go yet, but if not this one, I could still use the original. Also I realized "Staying Alive" is also perfect.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Disco Zombies...wow. Kind of like "You got your zombie in my disco".."and you got your disco on my zombie...but they go great together!"

Pretty narrow criteria. I don't know of any disco zombie songs, but if you're willing to stretch your parameters a little, I have a few suggestions.

These are rock 'n' roll (or rock 'n' roll-ish), but they have a good beat....possible to dance to:

"The Island of Zombie Women"- by The Horatii
"Cannibal Buffet"- by Voltaire
"Eat The Rich"- by Aerosmith

This is an 80's song, with a great dance beat:
"I Eat Cannibals"- by Total Coleo

This may be a good slow-dance song:
"Zombie Love"- By Davey Dickens

If you want to venture into punk, try these:
"Zombie A-Go-Go"- by Voodoo Church
"Cannibal Song"- by Ministry

And if you want to try techno/electronic (I know...kind of far from disco, but they have a great dance beat), try these:
"Creepy Crawler", "We Are The Ones", "Bleeder", "I Want It", and "Go Zombie"- by Zombie Girl


----------

